# Car Hire around Malaga



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello All

I am travelling to Malaga area on 24th April for a couple of weeks to look for a long term rental.

I need to hire a car, but don't want to use the expensive multi nationals (i.e Avis) and definitely dont want to use the rip off GoldCar type that only have half insurance.

All i want is ANY car, i dont care if it is new or old or dented already. just something legal and drives 

After a post on this forum, i have found cargest. they seem great, no excess, etc and genuine honest sounding company. does anyone have any experience of them?

OR are there any lower cost car hire around Malaga too?
(as mentioned any old dented car will do me )

Thanks for reading and for any advice!
Jon


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

google Doyouspain!


----------



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

DonMarco said:


> google Doyouspain!


thanks, but i am trying to avoid these type of companies, as they are more scamy i feel.

They just quoted me a car for €47 for 15 days but then state " they will request a deposit of 1200.00EUR from your credit card." (and when i pick up the car they will hard sell additional insurance at much more than the original rental)
i find good companies dont do this as the car is and should be fully insured to start with...

cargest.com are full insured with no deposit to pay for excess, etc. im just wondering if there are any cheaper still


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

jonny512379 said:


> thanks, but i am trying to avoid these type of companies, as they are more scamy i feel.
> 
> They just quoted me a car for €47 for 15 days but then state " they will request a deposit of 1200.00EUR from your credit card." (and when i pick up the car they will hard sell additional insurance at much more than the original rental)
> i find good companies dont do this as the car is and should be fully insured to start with...
> ...


I would be surprised if you can hire a car without additional insurance to cover the excess. There are insurance companies that do annual excess policies. Again.....google is your friend.


----------



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

DonMarco said:


> I would be surprised if you can hire a car without additional insurance to cover the excess. There are insurance companies that do annual excess policies. Again.....google is your friend.


Thank you again, much appreciated.
I find there are lots of smaller companies that rent with no excess, but most the online ones do try to add this (or rip off the customer) :-( Their cars do tent to be older, but this does not bother me.
The "locals" usually know the best companies to rent from are.

I have rented in the UK many times, Spain (Alicante), Greece, Crete and Lanzarote from the smaller local companies and none have excesses that they want to pre-charge/block to cards. all their prices include the full insurance.
The problem is finding the companies over the internet 

Thanks again
Jon


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hi,
I use Car Hire Malaga Airport | Car Rental in Malaga | Helle Hollis very good company.

Also i use this website for discounted CDW insurance. https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-car-hire

Many of the big providers offer special discount codes which can get you prices you won't see on comparison sites, so it's worth checking these too (they are also covered by the FSCS).

Leisure Guard with a 20% off code. Use this MSE link to Leisure Guard Car Hire Excess Insurance* and enter the code MSE20 in the discount box.
Reduce My Excess with 20% off. Go via this MSE link to Reduce My Excess* and on the payment page enter the code MSE03.
Eversure with 15% off. Go via this MSE link to Eversure* and use the code EE0117MSE.
Then try Questor with a 25% off code. Use this MSE link to Questor Insurance* and then the code MSE2097.
Finally try Direct Car Excess Insurance with 20% off. Use this MSE link to Direct Car Excess* and enter the code MSE2101.
Once you've found the cheapest deal, see if you can beat it by booking direct using a cashback site. First read all the pros and cons of these sites in our Top Cashback Sites guide.

Hope this helps ...
Keithtoon


----------

